# What the Deuce ?



## hennbell (21 Nov 2011)

Not liking the new forum tweeks. What is this Facebook? just when everyone gets comfortable, change it. 

In cycling 
JDC MM


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2011)

Agreed, just rocked-up here after a few days away and I'm already distressed ....


----------



## Auntie Helen (21 Nov 2011)

...and repeating yourself, FF.

I had to delete two duplicate copies of this thread too!


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2011)

and I just deleted your duplicate Hells


----------



## hennbell (21 Nov 2011)

Thank you , Thank You, Thank You


----------



## Shaun (21 Nov 2011)

You'll be surprised how quickly you become used to it.

It's easier to use too, but if you need any help just ask in the support forum or shout out to one of the support team ...

<--- we have these cool blue badges under our name now ... lol


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2011)

I quite like it


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Nov 2011)

ianrauk said:


> and I just deleted your duplicate Hells


I deleted it too, Ian. I shall assume I got there first.


----------



## benb (22 Nov 2011)

I really like it. Especially the "Like" buttons.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 Nov 2011)

Is there no "dislike" or neg rep button?


----------



## Mozzy (22 Nov 2011)

Personally loving it. I accept though I only had a few weeks on the previous one. Just love the features but a thank you button would have been so helpful. I always think it rude to not come back and say thank you. A one click fix would have been great but hey ho, I'm not moaning; I have enough of that from er indoors.

Mozzy


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

Mozzy said:


> Personally loving it. I accept though I only had a few weeks on the previous one. Just love the features but a thank you button would have been so helpful. I always think it rude to not come back and say thank you. A one click fix would have been great but hey ho, I'm not moaning; I have enough of that from er indoors.
> 
> Mozzy


 
Use the "like" feature for saying thank you.


----------



## Shaun (22 Nov 2011)

1617224 said:


> Thank you button, think nothing of it button, no seriously that was really useful button, you're welcome button, OK thanks again button. Where will it all end up *button*?


 
FTFY ... button


----------



## Mozzy (22 Nov 2011)

Admin said:


> Use the "like" feature for saying thank you.


Fair point Shaun. Wilco.

Mozzy


----------



## Mozzy (22 Nov 2011)

1617224 said:


> Thank you button, think nothing of it button, no seriously that was really useful button, you're welcome button, OK thanks again button. Where will it all end up?


Honestly Adrian it was just that one 'thank you' I was on about. Sorted though as Shaun says just use the likey button.

Mozzy


----------

